# Ferrari



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I finally got a moment to paint up a Ferrari 275. I think the NART car in green is next. Wouldn't want to run out of red paint

-Paul


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dang!! thats a nice looking ferrari!! NICE AND LOW!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes red and I likes yellow also. Don't worry they make plenty of both!!! I buy the large cans. Nice looking F275 car, great body stance :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice a Ferrari!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Bello Ferrari!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Il Cavalino Rampante!!!! Nice work. Now send me one.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

WesJY said:


> dang!! thats a nice looking ferrari!! NICE AND LOW!!
> 
> Wes


i agree!is that an srt chassis?and did you slam it at all or is that stock ride height?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> i agree!is that an srt chassis?and did you slam it at all or is that stock ride height?[/QUOTE
> 
> The Ferrari is perched on an AW Super-III with SRT rims (cause they look so Ferrari!). I use double sided tape to mount the bodies, so I can place it about any where and use any chassis. The ride height is about where I wanted it to be as stock. The real cars sat so low anyway, but there is room to get it a bit lower. I may build the next one on a Life-like chassis or wait until the Mega-G 1.5 chassis come out. I'm getting the S-III to really dial in now, so I may stick with those for a while. Once I had figured out how to tweak 'em into performance, I've really started liking them. And they have all those wheelbase options! Anyone know of some deep dish spoke rims for HO? I would think somebody would have made a photo-etched insert by now. Maybe I need to see what's involved in getting that done next??? Can't have all these older GT cars running without spokes and knock-offs!:thumbsup:
> 
> -Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Does look great sitting there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Does look great sitting there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


would only look better on MY track!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

how bout Jochen Rindt's Le Mans winner(yellow?)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Looks darn nice, and you're right, the wheels really do look like they were made for the car!!! Cromodora, comodora.... my pseudo I - talian ain't up to par.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> slotnewbie69 said:
> 
> 
> > i agree!is that an srt chassis?and did you slam it at all or is that stock ride height?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

BKracer said:


> would only look better on MY track!!!:thumbsup:


 It might.

But it would look far better on my track reunited with so many of it's brothers.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

BKracer said:


> how bout Jochen Rindt's Le Mans winner(yellow?)


The NART 250 LM of Jochen Rindt and Masten Gregory was a long nose bodied car. It was red and ran as #21. The second place regular 250 LM entered by Pierre Dumay was yellow. It was driven by Dumay and Gustave Gosselin with race number 26. It had a red color flash on the doors just above the roundel.

Your anal Hutt. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

slotnewbie69 said:


> pshoe64 said:
> 
> 
> > hoslotcarracing has some nice phot etched insert wheelsthat fit tomy/a/fx.nice wirewheels,etc..
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The only etched insert I've run across are the Vincent BBS wheels. Mev's has them, but they're limited to just a couple sizes, and 2 finishes. $3.00 a pair, 2 pair required, plus tires for the skinny ones...


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The only etched insert I've run across are the Vincent BBS wheels. Mev's has them, but they're limited to just a couple sizes, and 2 finishes. $3.00 a pair, 2 pair required, plus tires for the skinny ones...



The Vincent wheels are BBS style that are way more modern than the Borani Wires that came on 60's Ferraris. RRR wires are a better match but I don't really recomend them for anything but T-jets. 

hoslotcarracing.com has some Wire wheels that look pretty nice. I haven't ordered any yet but I will be soon and considering the quality I have gotten from him in the past I know I will not be disappointed. The only negative I see with his are that the center section appears to come in bare resin which will require painting. Black acrylic base with Alclad II over it will give you a very nice chrome finish. Add a clearcoat once they're finished and they'll be beautiful and durable.


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Being a Porsche man, I have to give you props!!!!!!

VERY NICE JOB!!!!

Voxxer


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

That’s an awesome Ferrari! Very realistic looking. I’m not sure if I missed it somewhere, what chassis are you running?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

slingshot392 said:


> That’s an awesome Ferrari! Very realistic looking. I’m not sure if I missed it somewhere, what chassis are you running?


This one has an AW Super III with SRT Turbo rims. I've got the S-III running pretty good now and really like the wheelbase options. But a standard wheelbase fits under the Ferrari body just fine.

-Paul


----------

